# New Website - How to Find Info



## Tacoma (Apr 25, 2022)

Hoping we can have a thread where we can post questions about where to find information that was readily available on the old site. I also looked on WM by owners but couldn't find it so thought I'd start here. So I can find a resort (usually), use the 2 month calendar and check availability of room types, book and cancel reservations. Clunkier than the old site but it is what it is. I will start. I used to like to look at the calendar that explained which days were red, white and blue. Sometimes I looked for a cheaper time. Is this available on the new website and if so where can I find it? Also missing is a description of the room types. They also had tons of informational pages like how many rooms in each location, how many of each room type, etc. I am very happy tht at least I kept a copy of how many rooms of which types are in the resorts. This is handy for targetting the room type that is themost likely to be available.

TIA
Joan


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 28, 2022)

Where does it show your points expiration on the new website.  I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 28, 2022)

To find your points expiration date, after signing in go to My Dashboard, then Credits Summary.

Anyone know an easy way to find bonus time by regions or states like the old website ? Frustrating.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 30, 2022)

I am answering my own question here. To see the seasons at the resorts you click on the resort name and you can find out when it is red, white and blue season. I believe it also explains room types.


----------



## Tacoma (May 3, 2022)

New question I can find all of my reservations but I need another copy emailed to me so I can send it to my guest. How do I do that?


----------



## Tacoma (May 5, 2022)

OK after a mere 2:54 these are the answers to the questions I asked

1. you can not resend a confirmation from the new website
2.you cannot tell the expiry dates on points in your reservations but if you go to cancel a reservation with expired credits it will tell you then
3. you can not look up the number of rooms or room types on the new website
4. he promised me if I have 2 overlapping reservations they will not cancel one since we have 2 names on our account

Hope this helps someone else
Joan

Just an FYI the rep said he forwarded all of my reservations (since I was out I couldn't check) and he forwarded 2 of the 6 so I have to do this all over again.


----------



## lotus5 (May 7, 2022)

Spoke with a tech service agent yesterday for help in logging on.  They had the wrong email address for me and it would be a few days before it _might_ be fixed.  She admitted the new site is a disaster and their IT people are lacking.   Their old and new site is based in DOS.....WHAT???    How do they have so much cash flow and can't find the IT talent to do it right?    Disgusting.


----------

